# EV.GEEK.NZ New Zealands electric vehicle forum!



## Kiwi (Jul 8, 2010)

We would like to welcome all electric, and alternative vehicle enthusiasts to the first solely New Zealand forum. A place for green vehicle enthusiasts to share and help convert New Zealand to a cleaner more resilient future!

*www.ev.geek.nz*


----------

